# Dr. Kenneth Kaiser's practice test



## Volts006

Anyone have a copy of Dr. Kenneth Kaiser's practice test? http://www.kettering.edu/~kkaiser/pe.pdf

I have sent him an email requesting it with the info that he asks for in his pdf. But don't know how long it might take to get it back from him. Just wondering if anyone could shoot me a copy. I would like to go through it before Friday.


----------



## tobeeepe

qms006 said:


> Anyone have a copy of Dr. Kenneth Kaiser's practice test? http://www.kettering.edu/~kkaiser/pe.pdf
> I have sent him an email requesting it with the info that he asks for in his pdf. But don't know how long it might take to get it back from him. Just wondering if anyone could shoot me a copy. I would like to go through it before Friday.



Are you looking for answers? The questions are posted at the link.

if you need the answers, post your email. I can send them.


----------



## Volts006

Yeah,

I am looking for the answers.


----------



## Volts006

tobeeepe,

Send it to

[email protected]


----------



## rcurras

qms006 said:


> tobeeepe,Send it to
> 
> [email protected]


did you receive the solutions?


----------



## Volts006

Not yet...


----------



## Volts006

Got it thanks.


----------



## alexpsu88

I am also having troubles getting the solutions. Could either email solutions to [email protected]

Thank you,

Kevin


----------



## Frontier05

alexpsu88 said:


> I am also having troubles getting the solutions. Could either email solutions to [email protected]
> Thank you,
> 
> Kevin




Give your name,location, etc for the answers?

Gee, hope it's not a secrete NCEES reverse sting operation.

yikes.


----------



## alexpsu88

alexpsu88 said:


> I am also having troubles getting the solutions. Could either email solutions to [email protected]
> Thank you,
> 
> Kevin



Thank you all. I got the solutions from three different sources. Thank you everyone for taking time to forward them on.

Kevin


----------



## Ilan

Could someone email me the solutions to [email protected]

Thanks

Ilan.


----------



## vmibeef95

Could someone email me the solutions?

[email protected]


----------



## jdd18vm

Same here, can i get the solutions? Much appreciated

[email protected]


----------



## jdd18vm

for anyone interested, it was very simple to go to the original test link, and email Dr Kaiser and he will send the solutions. Along with a few words of advice.

John


----------



## PDGgator

Can someone send me the solutions to [email protected]


----------



## lowcountrygamecock

Can you send the answers/solutions to me also?

[email protected]


----------



## grownupsara

Not to be difficult or anything, but I would just recommend emailing Dr. Kaiser directly. He responded back to me within a day or two, so it won't take long. I think he just wants to know geographically where his exam is being used, and then also a follow-up after the exam telling him whether it was helpful and if you passed.

Once you see the amount of time and effort he put into the exam and solutions, I think you'll agree that it's a fair trade.


----------



## busbeepbeep

I used Dr. Kaiser's test as a study guide for the October 07 test. I found it very useful, as his explanations were good, and they taught me how to analyze the different answers available and how to narrow down to a best choice. I wish he wrote an afternoon module to complement that AM section.


----------



## APT_Engineer

busbeepbeep said:


> I used Dr. Kaiser's test as a study guide for the October 07 test. I found it very useful, as his explanations were good, and they taught me how to analyze the different answers available and how to narrow down to a best choice. I wish he wrote an afternoon module to complement that AM section.


Can someone please email me answers to Dr. kaiser's test, [email protected] Thank you.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

grownupsara said:


> Not to be difficult or anything, but I would just recommend emailing Dr. Kaiser directly. He responded back to me within a day or two, so it won't take long. I think he just wants to know geographically where his exam is being used, and then also a follow-up after the exam telling him whether it was helpful and if you passed.
> Once you see the amount of time and effort he put into the exam and solutions, I think you'll agree that it's a fair trade.


I agree with Sara. Dr. Kaiser was very polite in his response to my request for his answers. I asked him some questions about calculators and references in the email and he did his best to provide answers. I think if you are using his exam to study, you owe it to him to send him an email letting him know your name and location, and follow up after the exam letting him know how you did.


----------



## Dark Knight

wilheldp said:


> I agree with Sara. Dr. Kaiser was very polite in his response to my request for his answers. I asked him some questions about calculators and references in the email and he did his best to provide answers. I think if you are using his exam to study, you owe it to him to send him an email letting him know your name and location, and follow up after the exam letting him know how you did.


That is probably a good thing to do. It is also professional courtesy. That will help him to fine-tune his test. Just remember not to divulge information about questions on the real test. NCEES is always watching. arty-smiley-048:

*Well done Sara and &amp;Wilheldp*.


----------



## ramesh

Please send me these solutions at

[email protected]

I appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## jeongho

Please email me answers at

[email protected]

Thank you.


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP

Hello, are you guys reading the posts at all or just grabbing stuff up? Don't just ask to have the answers sent to you, email Dr. Kaiser for the answers. I have them but I am not emailing them out. Dr. Kaiser simply asks to have you conact him for the answers.

Considering all the time he put into making the exam and answers, is that asking too much?!


----------



## DavidPham

Hi all,

Can someone please email me Dr. Kaiser's Solution to the sample test?

[email protected]

Thank you



Techie_Junkie PE said:


> Hello, are you guys reading the posts at all or just grabbing stuff up? Don't just ask to have the answers sent to you, email Dr. Kaiser for the answers. I have them but I am not emailing them out. Dr. Kaiser simply asks to have you conact him for the answers.
> Considering all the time he put into making the exam and answers, is that asking too much?!


----------



## wilheldp_PE

DavidPham said:


> Hi all,
> Can someone please email me Dr. Kaiser's Solution to the sample test?
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Thank you


No! Email him the information that he requests, and he will send you the solutions himself. Why do we keep having to have this conversation?


----------



## glnn01

wilheldp_PE said:


> No! Email him the information that he requests, and he will send you the solutions himself. Why do we keep having to have this conversation?


I've e-mailed Dr. Kaiser and I haven't received any response. Can someone PM his solutions if they have them? Thanks!


----------



## popolito

Can someone send me the solutions to: [email protected]

Thank you in advance for any cooperation


----------



## jassiinpublic

Same here. Can I get the solutions?

jassi.public(AT)gmail.com

Replace (AT) with @.



popolito said:


> Can someone send me the solutions to: [email protected] you in advance for any cooperation


----------



## maya

jassiinpublic said:


> Same here. Can I get the solutions?
> jassi.public(AT)gmail.com
> 
> Replace (AT) with @.
> 
> 
> 
> popolito said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone send me the solutions to: [email protected] you in advance for any cooperation
Click to expand...

Hi Jassi,

in case that you got solutions can you please forward it to me.

[email protected]

Thank you!


----------



## jassiinpublic

Didn't get them yet.... 



maya said:


> jassiinpublic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. Can I get the solutions?
> jassi.public(AT)gmail.com
> 
> Replace (AT) with @.
> 
> 
> 
> popolito said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone send me the solutions to: [email protected] you in advance for any cooperation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Jassi,
> 
> in case that you got solutions can you please forward it to me.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Thank you!
Click to expand...


----------



## aliki

jassiinpublic said:


> Didn't get them yet....
> 
> 
> 
> maya said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jassiinpublic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. Can I get the solutions?
> jassi.public(AT)gmail.com
> 
> Replace (AT) with @.
> 
> 
> 
> popolito said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone send me the solutions to: [email protected] you in advance for any cooperation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Jassi,
> 
> in case that you got solutions can you please forward it to me.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## aliki

jassiinpublic said:


> Didn't get them yet....
> 
> 
> 
> maya said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jassiinpublic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. Can I get the solutions?
> jassi.public(AT)gmail.com
> 
> Replace (AT) with @.
> 
> 
> 
> popolito said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone send me the solutions to: [email protected] you in advance for any cooperation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Jassi,
> 
> in case that you got solutions can you please forward it to me.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## aliki

Please e-mail it to me too at [email protected] when you receive it.

thanks,


----------



## Bluekayak

tobeeepe said:


> qms006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have a copy of Dr. Kenneth Kaiser's practice test? http://www.kettering.edu/~kkaiser/pe.pdf
> I have sent him an email requesting it with the info that he asks for in his pdf. But don't know how long it might take to get it back from him. Just wondering if anyone could shoot me a copy. I would like to go through it before Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you looking for answers? The questions are posted at the link.
> 
> if you need the answers, post your email. I can send them.
Click to expand...

Could you email the solutions to me?


----------



## gobblerhuntr

Would someone email me the solutions also please?

[email protected]


----------



## Jiggalolo

I have the solutions to Dr. Kaiser's sample exam, but does it really apply to the new exam format now? Is he not collecting info about students anymore?


----------



## Zaher

alexpsu88 said:


> alexpsu88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am also having troubles getting the solutions. Could either email solutions to [email protected]
> Thank you,
> 
> Kevin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all. I got the solutions from three different sources. Thank you everyone for taking time to forward them on.
> 
> Kevin
Click to expand...

Kevin,

Would you please email me the solutions too at [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## rshankle PE

Hi,

I'm happy to have found these sample problems and would also appreciate the solutions sent to me.

Please send to: [email protected]

thanks much!


----------



## rshankle PE

Sparrow said:


> Hi,
> I'm happy to have found these sample problems and would also appreciate the solutions sent to me.
> 
> Please send to: [email protected]
> 
> thanks much!



Never mind, I e-mailed the good Dr. directly (which I see was requested many replies ago.) thanks.


----------



## nmh0408

Hi Everyone,

Can someone email me these Sample Questions and their solutions to [email protected]

Thank You


----------



## rshankle PE

nmh0408 said:


> Hi Everyone,Can someone email me these Sample Questions and their solutions to [email protected]
> 
> Thank You



Hi,

I sent the request to Dr. Kaiser so he would have the information requested (Raleigh, NC). And received it today so he is pretty quick.

thanks,


----------



## rshankle PE

nmh0408 said:


> Hi Everyone,Can someone email me these Sample Questions and their solutions to [email protected]
> 
> Thank You


You can download the questions from: http://www.kettering.edu/~kkaiser/pe.pdf


----------



## nmh0408

Sparrow said:


> nmh0408 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,Can someone email me these Sample Questions and their solutions to [email protected]
> 
> Thank You
> 
> 
> 
> You can download the questions from: http://www.kettering.edu/~kkaiser/pe.pdf
Click to expand...


Thank You. How about the answers?


----------



## rshankle PE

nmh0408 said:


> Sparrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nmh0408 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,Can someone email me these Sample Questions and their solutions to [email protected]
> 
> Thank You
> 
> 
> 
> You can download the questions from: http://www.kettering.edu/~kkaiser/pe.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank You. How about the answers?
Click to expand...

Send e-mail to Dr. Kaiser he's pretty quick on the response. (His solutions are valuable, it gives more than just the answer, but how the problem was solved.)


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Sparrow said:


> Send e-mail to Dr. Kaiser he's pretty quick on the response. (His solutions are valuable, it gives more than just the answer, but how the problem was solved.)


Did you get a response from him recently? From some of the earlier posts in this thread, I was worried that he may no longer be responding to the requests (maybe like he retired or moved on from Kettering).

If he is still responding to emails, I will reiterate my request for people to not send the answer sheets to each other. Dr. Kaiser has provided a valuable resource to potential PEs, and should be rewarded for that effort with the simple data that he requests in return.


----------



## rshankle PE

wilheldp_PE said:


> Sparrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Send e-mail to Dr. Kaiser he's pretty quick on the response. (His solutions are valuable, it gives more than just the answer, but how the problem was solved.)
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get a response from him recently? From some of the earlier posts in this thread, I was worried that he may no longer be responding to the requests (maybe like he retired or moved on from Kettering).
> 
> If he is still responding to emails, I will reiterate my request for people to not send the answer sheets to each other. Dr. Kaiser has provided a valuable resource to potential PEs, and should be rewarded for that effort with the simple data that he requests in return.
Click to expand...


I sent the request to him on Friday 1/22 and got the answers Monday 1/25.


----------



## afacemire

The new website has all the information to download. No need to send into via e-mail:

/&gt;http://klkaiser.com


----------



## Shima

Hi there,

His website is moved and I can not find his email address in his new website http://klkaiser.com/pe-preparation.html. I would like to get the answers for the pe questions. do you have his email address? Thanks


----------



## Judowolf PE

Shima, with his new website you just create a login account and you have access to all the information. I have it, but its more like the old test information so I haven't gone thru most of it.


----------



## Shima

I did create an account and was able to download his old samples but the new one does not have the answers. He mentioned in his website that he has the answers but I can not find his email to ask him.


----------



## robertplant22

Here is his e-mail address, its on the website:

[email protected]


----------



## brianbui

Hi Everyone,

Can someone email me these Sample Questions and their solutions to [email protected]

Thank You


----------



## Shima

Thanks Intern for the email address


----------



## Kyle C

Can someone please email me a copy of Dr. Kaiser's practice exam solution? I can't find Dr. Kaiser's email address on his website http://www.klkaiser.com/about-professor-kaiser

I'm taking the electronic control and communication PE hopefully in next April.

I'm a licensed PE in structure. I'm taking Control System PE exam this Oct.

Self learned power and control system and automation, I felt these engineering knowledge much more interesting than Civil. And they are closely related to each other.

Could anyone sent me Dr. Kaiser's email address please?


----------

